# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja - loppuvuosi 2013

## miika01

Joo tossa 7.7. pikajunassa 710 oli 3 ic vaunua. Niin nopeesti tuli etten kerennyt kuvaa ottaa. Veturin sarjanumero jäi näkemattä hämmästyksen takia, mutta sr1 se oli. Nämä ic vaunut olivat ed, edb ja edfs. Ed vihreä, edb vihreä ja edfs punainen.

----------


## miika01

9.7. Pikajuna 713. Kokoonpano: Sr1 3077, 2 vankivaunua, 2 sinistä päivävaunua, 1 sininen ravintola vaunu. 3 intercityn kaksikerrosvaunua, 3 intercityn yksikerrosvaunua. Kyllä ihmetytti kun taas pikajuna onkin ic. :Eek:  Kamera oli kymmenen metrin päässä niin en kuvaa kerennyt ottaa vaikka näin kokoonpanon jo kaukaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:25 ----------

Laittakaas tänne kuva jos tulee juna ihmeellisellä kokoonpanolla. Niin jos vain kerkeätte ottaa kuvan. :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

^ Perjantaina ja lauantaina oli ajolankavaurio Sukevan lähellä, jonka vuoksi runkokierto meni ihan sekaisin kun junia korvattiin busseilla. 
Ne rungot ovat vieläkin joidenkin Kouvola - (Kuopio) - Oulu - (Rovaniemi) välisten junavuorojen osalta sekaisin.

----------


## miika01

Joo tosta ajolanka vauriosta tiedän, mutta sitä en tiennyt, että runkokierto meni sen takia sekaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 7:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 7:08 ----------

Kiitos tiedosta!

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 11.7.

M-juna lähti kolme minuuttia etuajassa Pohjois-Haagasta kohti Huopalahtea, jossa sitten tasoitti sen seisomalla siellä. 
(8:37 -> 8:34)

----------


## miika01

En tiennytkään, että junat saa lähteä asemalta etuajassa. Jokuhan saattaa myöhästyä. Juna saattoi olla niin täynnä ettei sinne enää mahtunut ihmisiä joten lähti etuajassa. Mutta silti ihmeellistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tiennytkään, että junat saa lähteä asemalta etuajassa. Jokuhan saattaa myöhästyä. Juna saattoi olla niin täynnä ettei sinne enää mahtunut ihmisiä joten lähti etuajassa. Mutta silti ihmeellistä.


Eiköhän joku kohta vastaa tähän, että on ihan samantekevää milloin se juna lähtee ja että jos ei kelpaa, voi mennä taksilla.  :Sad:

----------


## ess

Ehkä ko. junan piti väistää takanatulevaa nopeampaa junaa. Huopalahdessa kun on enemmän raiteita.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä ko. junan piti väistää takanatulevaa nopeampaa junaa. Huopalahdessa kun on enemmän raiteita.


Vantaankosken radalla ei tällä viikolla liikennöidä Pohjois-Haagasta pohjoiseen ollenkaan. Eikä sieltä normaalitilanteessa muutenkaan koskaan tule nopeampia junia takaa, koska radalla ajaa vain M-junia. Enkä muista, onko Huopalahdessa edes vaihteita siten, että Vantaankosken radan länsiraiteelta voisi tulla kaukojunien eteläisemmälle raiteelle. Junien lähtöasema on siis tällä hetkellä Pohjois-Haaga. Todennäköisesti juna vain lähti vahingossa liian aikaisin. Nuo korjaustöiden poikkeusaikataulut saattavat olla vaikuttaneet asiaan.

(Jos muuten oikein käsitin, niin tällainen keskustelu tässä havaintoketjussa on nyt täsmennetty foorumin sääntöjen vastaiseksi.)

----------


## ess

Yksi vaihtoehto on että aikatauluja ei ole muutettu lainkaan ja P-Haagassa on ollut ruuhkaksi asti runkoja käännöllä. Silloinhan on järkevintä vaan käskeä etummaista lähteä etuajasssa.

----------


## jodo

> Yksi vaihtoehto on että aikatauluja ei ole muutettu lainkaan ja P-Haagassa on ollut ruuhkaksi asti runkoja käännöllä. Silloinhan on järkevintä vaan käskeä etummaista lähteä etuajasssa.


Ei ole mahdollista, P-Haagassa joka toinen juna saapui ykköselle ja joka toinen kakkoselle. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä ei tuollaista ruuhkaa edes pääse syntymään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi vaihtoehto on että aikatauluja ei ole muutettu lainkaan ja P-Haagassa on ollut ruuhkaksi asti runkoja käännöllä. Silloinhan on järkevintä vaan käskeä etummaista lähteä etuajasssa.


Lähtöaikoja ei olekaan muutettu, mutta junakierto toki on. Muutenhan Pohjois-Haaga menisi tukkoon. Kääntö näyttää onnistuvan sinänsä heposti, koska vuoroväli on 20 minuuttia ja kääntöaikaa junilla peräti 18 minuuttia. Juna lähtee Pohjois-Haagasta aina 2 minuuttia ennen kuin seuraava sinne saapuu. En tiedä, missä junien kääntö tapahtuu eli missä on lähin puolenvaihtopaikka. Jos se on Pohjois-Haagan pohjoispuolella, siellä on hyvin aikaa käydä kääntämässä juna. Jos se on eteläpuolella, tuossa 2 minuutin ikkunassa mahtuu juuri myös eteläpuolella vaihtamaan raidetta. Pohjois-Haagaan ei myöskään voi millään syntyä tilannetta, jossa siellä olisi kaksi runko ja jossa silti edelleen molemmat odottaisivat aikataulun mukaista lähtöaikaa. Tuollainen tilanne voi syntyä vain, jos yksi juna myöhästyy lähdöstään melkein 20 minuuttia, jolloin se joka tapauksessa lähtee heti kun pystyy, ei siksi että seuraavalle saapuvalle rungolle pitää tehdä tilaa.

Ja poikkeusliikenne on ihan junien aikatauluihin merkitty, esimerkiksi täällä: 

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...t/default.aspx
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei...oski_ma_su.pdf
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/aikataulutjarei..._Hki_ma_su.pdf

Lähinnä tulee mieleen tilanne, että yksi runko hajoaa, ja lähtö todella viivästyy yli vartin. Juna pääsee juuri liikkeelle muutama minuutti ennen seuraavaa lähtöä, ja Huopalahteen mennessä päätetäänkin, että se myöhästynyt junavuoro perutaan ja liikkeellä oleva juna päätetään muuttaa seuraavaksi vuoroksi odotuttamalla sitä Huopalahdessa. Jollei tällainen tilanne ollut kyseessä, juna todella vain lähti liian aikaisin vahingossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:51 ----------




> Ei ole mahdollista, P-Haagassa joka toinen juna saapui ykköselle ja joka toinen kakkoselle.


Minkähän takia niitä ajetaan noin ristiin? Ei niitä pitäisi kuitenkaan edes kahta siellä kerrallaan olla, kun aikataulu on, että x.19 saapuva juna ehtii lähteä x.37 ja seuraava juna saapuu vasta x.39. Minusta helpointa olisi vain ajaa kaikki junat saapuessa läntiselle laiturille, koska siitä juna voi lähteä suoraan ilman vaihteissa poikkeamista (jos siis puolenvaihto on P-H:n eteläpuolella) ja kriittistä liikenteen kannalta on ajoissa lähtö, saapuminen taas voi vähän odottaakin. Lisäksi se on tuttu lähtölaituri. Ainoastaan siis siinä tapauksessa, että edellisen junan lähtö myöhästyy, pitäisi ajaa toiselle laiturille.

----------


## Karosa

> En tiedä, missä junien kääntö tapahtuu eli missä on lähin puolenvaihtopaikka.





> Minkähän takia niitä ajetaan noin ristiin?


Raidetta vaihdetaan vasta Huopalahdessa, sillä siellä se vasta onnistuu. Eli Pohjois-Haagasta etelään päin ensimmäinen vaihtopaikka on vasta Huopalahdessa ennen asemaa.

----------


## jodo

Aivan kuten Karosa kirjoittaa, puolta vaihdetaan vasta Huopalahdessa, ja sen vuoksi ei voi käyttää P-Haagassa vain yhtä laituria.  Asemalla oli VR:n ja HSL:n henkilökuntaa opastamassa sekä busseille, että oikealle laiturille junien lähtiessä.

----------


## tlajunen

Korjataan esitettyjä väittämiä. Nyt Pohjois-Haagan ja Vantaankosken totaalikatkon aikana ajetaan seuraavasti:

- Pohjois-Haagassa on 18 minuutin kääntöaika, käyttävät vuorotellen eri raiteita.
- Huopalahdessa _ei_ ole mahdollisuutta vaihtaa eri suunnan raiteeilta toiselle. Siellä vain vaihteet Leppävaaran suuntaan eri suunnan raiteilla erikseen. Myöskään Pohjois-Haagan lähellä ei ole raiteenvaihtomahdollisuutta, seuraava lähin on Kannelmäen pohjoispuolella, ja on rempassa.
- M-junat vaihtavat raidetta Kivihaassa "Helsinki Kivihaka", joka sijaitsee välittömästi Ilmalan aseman länsipuolella. Siis joka toinen juna menomatkalla ja joka toinen paluumatkalla. Huopalahdessakin täten ajetaan joka toinen junapari eri raiteelta.
- M-junien 20 minuutin vuoroväli mahdollistaa sen, että A-junat mahtuvat kulkemaan välissä myös 20 minuutin vuorovälillä normaaleja raiteitaan, riippumatta M-junien poikkeuksellisista kulkuraiteista.

Itse etuajassa lähtöön en tiedä syytä. Ensimmäistä aamua poikkeusliikenteessä kuitenkin elettiin. Ehkä inhimillinen erehdys, ehkä virhe tietojärjestelmissä (ja sitä myöten kuljettajan aikataulussa).

----------


## Karosa

Sunnuntai 14.7.

IC 949 korvattiin lähijunakalustolla. 
(2x Sm2)

----------


## tlajunen

> Sunnuntai 14.7.
> 
> IC 949 korvattiin lähijunakalustolla. 
> (2x Sm2)


Kirkkonummelle asti, josta bussikorvaus. Syynä pitkäksi venähtäneet yön ratatyöt.

----------


## Karosa

> Kirkkonummelle asti, josta bussikorvaus. Syynä pitkäksi venähtäneet yön ratatyöt.


Joo, kuulinkin juuri tästä. Kirkkonummelle asti, josta bussikorvaus Karjaalle ja sieltä Turkuun IC:llä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

17.7.

Edo (28601) oli ensimmäistä kertaa matkustajaliikenteessä tänään, junissa IC2 953 Helsinki-Turku ja IC2 964 Turku-Helsinki.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 17.7.
> 
> Edo (28601) oli ensimmäistä kertaa matkustajaliikenteessä tänään, junissa IC2 953 Helsinki-Turku ja IC2 964 Turku-Helsinki.


Tosiaanko siis vain nämä kaksi junaa? Eli klo 13.02 Helsingistä kohti Turkua ja klo 16.00 lähtö takaisin. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä, että se runko ei sitten ole lähtenyt 19.02 IC 965:nä takaisin? Ehkäpä se, että se runko jää kai Turkuun yöksi.

Ilmeisesti siis Turusta Helsinkiin tultiin työntöjunana?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tosiaanko siis vain nämä kaksi junaa? Eli klo 13.02 Helsingistä kohti Turkua ja klo 16.00 lähtö takaisin. Mikähän mahtaa olla syynä, että se runko ei sitten ole lähtenyt 19.02 IC 965:nä takaisin? Ehkäpä se, että se runko jää kai Turkuun yöksi.
> 
> Ilmeisesti siis Turusta Helsinkiin tultiin työntöjunana?


En tiedä onko se myös myöhemmissä junissa. Ainakin veturi olisi tässä tapauksessa vaihtunut, sillä Edo-junassa veturina oli Sr2 3210, IC2 965:ssä on taas Sr2 3206.

Ja kyllä, IC2 964 oli työntöjuna.

----------


## Knightrider

Tänään 18.7.13 16:15 ajoi Pasilasta pohjoiseen T-junavuoro (sm1/2, yhdellä vaunuparilla keskellä ruuhka-aikaa) jota ei löydy aikataulusta. Aseman/laiturin näytöissäkään junaa ei mainittu. Junassa oli matkustajia. Juna myöhästytti ainakin seuraavaa aikatauluun merkattua (K)-junavuoroa (16:16) muutamalla minuutilla.

----------


## jodo

> Tänään 18.7.13 16:15 ajoi Pasilasta pohjoiseen T-junavuoro (sm1/2, yhdellä vaunuparilla keskellä ruuhka-aikaa) jota ei löydy aikataulusta. Aseman/laiturin näytöissäkään junaa ei mainittu. Junassa oli matkustajia. Juna myöhästytti ainakin seuraavaa aikatauluun merkattua (K)-junavuoroa (16:16) muutamalla minuutilla.


Eiköhän se ollut I tai K. Ehkä kilpeä ei oltu vahingossa käännetty.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 17.7.
> 
> Edo (28601) oli ensimmäistä kertaa matkustajaliikenteessä tänään, junissa IC2 953 Helsinki-Turku ja IC2 964 Turku-Helsinki.


Tänään sama, ainakin tuo 964 Turusta, jonka juuri näin. Ehdin vain vilaukselta nähdä ikkunasta, kun juna tuli veturi perässä. Noissa vuoroissa voinee siis yrittää mennä jatkossakin bongaamaan lähempää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään sama, ainakin tuo 964 Turusta, jonka juuri näin.


Veturina oli tänäänkin Sr2 3210.

----------


## Mika123

> Eiköhän se ollut I tai K. Ehkä kilpeä ei oltu vahingossa käännetty.


Kyseessä taisi olla I-juna jonka lähtöaika oli Hki:stä 16:05, mutta lähti muutaman minuutin myöhässä.

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 18.7.

Sm1 6020 oli saanut iltapäivällä rumat töhryt pohjoisen suunnassa vasempaan kylkeen.

----------


## Mika123

12.8 eteenpäin näyttäisi olevan E-junilla matalalattialähtöjä viikonloppuisin.

----------


## Karosa

> 12.8 eteenpäin näyttäisi olevan E-junilla matalalattialähtöjä viikonloppuisin.


Tässä vielä linkkiä kehiin,
http://www.vr.fi/attachments/tuloste.../Hki-Kr_la.pdf

----------


## Rattivaunu

Edellisiä tarkentaen, E alkaa vuosien tauon jälkeen kulkea sunnuntaisinkin. Vuoroväli tulee olemaan jonkin verran epäsäännöllinen.

----------


## jodo

> Veturina oli tänäänkin Sr2 3210.


3210 on toistaiseksi ainoa normaaliliikenteen ohjausvaunukäyttöön luvan saanut veturi.

----------


## tohpeeri

E-junat lienevät kaikki viikonloppuisin matalia joskin aikatauluissa on virhe: sunnuntain neljä viimeistä  menosuunnan E:tä on merkitty korkeiksi mutta paluuvuorot mataliksi.

----------


## Mika123

> E-junat lienevät kaikki viikonloppuisin matalia joskin aikatauluissa on virhe: sunnuntain neljä viimeistä  menosuunnan E:tä on merkitty korkeiksi mutta paluuvuorot mataliksi.


Kaiken järjen mukaan flirttejä?

----------


## aki

> E-junat lienevät kaikki viikonloppuisin matalia joskin aikatauluissa on virhe: sunnuntain neljä viimeistä  menosuunnan E:tä on merkitty korkeiksi mutta paluuvuorot mataliksi.


Kyllä siellä ainakin eilen ja tänään näkyi ihan tavanomaista kalustoa, eli korkeita 1-ja 2-sarjan sameja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä siellä ainakin eilen ja tänään näkyi ihan tavanomaista kalustoa, eli korkeita 1-ja 2-sarjan sameja.


Kesän aikatauluissa niitä ei olekaan merkattu matalalattiaisiksi, ja edellä puhuttiin syksyn aikatauluista (mikä ei tosin tohpeerin viestistä suoraan selviä, vaan lukemalla ketjua aiemmin).

----------


## tohpeeri

Palasin juuri Kajaanista Helsinkiin IC78:lla. Junan seistessä Iisalmessa  näin sieltä Ylivieskaan lähdössä ollen H495:n, missä oli erikoinen kilvitys. Takimmaisessa Vankassa luki Iisalmi-Ylivieska mutta ensimmäisessä Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä !

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä siellä ainakin eilen ja tänään näkyi ihan tavanomaista kalustoa, eli korkeita 1-ja 2-sarjan sameja.


Tänään (= alkuperäisen tekstin mukaan 21.7.)? E-junien pyhäliikenne käynnistyy vasta elokuussa ja tulevan syksyn liikenteeseen tässä on viitattu koko ajan, kuten Elmokin jo ehti todeta.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Junahavaintoja Tampereen matkalta 16-19. 7. 2013.

IC 854 Roi-Ol Sr2 3226 veturina 16. heinäkuuta. S 56 Yv-Tre (Hki) yksikkönä kutospendo.

IC 47 19. 7. (Hki) Tre-Roi veturina Juhannusjunasta tuttu Sr2 3202. Junan ensimmäinen vaunu oli Exy 29945.

----------


## Karosa

> Junan ensimmäinen vaunu oli Exy 29945.


Ex, ei Exy, sillä Exy on ollut Sibeliuksessa, sen lopetuksen jälkeen vaunu muutettiin Ex:ksi. Tuo littera ei siis täten pidä paikkaansa.  :Smile: 

PS. http://vaunut.org/kuva/78143  :Wink:

----------


## TKoskinen

Nyt myös Sr2 3215 on ollut Turun ohjausvaunullisissa junissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Su 28.7.2013

Sm5 #27 oli M-junassa. Havainto Huopalahdessa noin klo 20.

----------


## aki

> Su 28.7.2013
> 
> Sm5 #27 oli M-junassa. Havainto Huopalahdessa noin klo 20.


Onko tämä tullut liikenteeseen ennen 26:sta? Ainakaan itse en ole 26:n vielä törmännyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakaan itse en ole 26:n vielä törmännyt.


On se ollut liikenteessä jo vähintäänkin useita viikkoja.

----------


## Karosa

> On se ollut liikenteessä jo vähintäänkin useita viikkoja.


Näimpä, ja nyt tälläkin hetkellä se on M-junassa, vuorossa 1618.

----------


## miika01

Nyt Ouluun on pysäköity 32 veturia+sm3 7003. Älytön ruuhka OULUSSA. Harvoin oulussa näkee tuommoisen kasan vetureita. Mitäköhan vr meinaa noilla kaikilla vetureilla?

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt Ouluun on pysäköity 32 veturia+sm3 7003. Älytön ruuhka OULUSSA. Harvoin oulussa näkee tuommoisen kasan vetureita. Mitäköhan vr meinaa noilla kaikilla vetureilla?


Vetelee junia kunhan arki koittaa.

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 31.7.

T 9605 Helsingistä Riihimäelle kello 1:31 ja T 9612 Riihimäestä Helsinkiin kello 3:14 ajetaan poikkeuksellisesti "pakettikatko-junana" eli kokoonpanolla Dv12+Dv12+Eil+Eilf+Eifet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

31.7.2013

IC2 943:ssa on tuttuun tapaan ohjausvaunu takimmaisena vaununa, mutta nyt 28602 eli toinen Edo. Yleiseen liikenteeseen hyväksyttyjä Edoja on nyt ainakin kaksi. Veturina on Sr2 3215.

----------


## miika01

Joo noi oulun veturit on vähentynyt. Nyt niitä on vain 19.

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 2.8.

"Mies yritti päästä liikkuvaan junaan Puistolassa  putosi junan alle"
http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Mies+yritti...f=hs-art-new-2

Kyseessä oli I 9198.

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 6.8.

Pakettikatko-junassa oli kokoonpano erinlainen, kun Eifet 25303 oli junan keskiosassa, eikä jommassa kummassa päässä.

H 229 Hki-Ri, 1:31
H220 Ri-Hki, 3:14

----------


## Knightrider

Sm5 havaittu Kirkkonummen asemalla tänään 8.8.13 klo 15:50. Tempauksesta johtuen junaliikenne asemalta molempiin suuntiin on tällä hetkellä 30min myöhässä. Kuulutus kertoi junien myöhästelevän liikeenteenohjausjärjestelmän vian vuoksi.

----------


## TKoskinen

> Sm5 havaittu Kirkkonummen asemalla tänään 8.8.13 klo 15:50.


Sm5-hinaus #29.

----------


## aki

> Sm5 havaittu Kirkkonummen asemalla tänään 8.8.13 klo 15:50. Tempauksesta johtuen junaliikenne asemalta molempiin suuntiin on tällä hetkellä 30min myöhässä. Kuulutus kertoi junien myöhästelevän liikeenteenohjausjärjestelmän vian vuoksi.


Kyseessä todellakin on vika liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä minkä takia lähes kaikki rantaradan junat ovat myöhästelleet ja osa junista peruttu. Tällä ei kai siis ole mitään tekemistä tuon Sm5-junan saapumisen kanssa?

----------


## aki

> Kyseessä todellakin on vika liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä minkä takia lähes kaikki rantaradan junat ovat myöhästelleet ja osa junista peruttu. Tällä ei kai siis ole mitään tekemistä tuon Sm5-junan saapumisen kanssa?


Ongelmat rantaradalla jatkuivat tänään kun vika liikenteenohjausjärjestelmässä Siuntion ja Kirkkonummen välillä myöhästyttää junien kulkua 30-60 minuuttia. Lisäksi kaikki Y-junat on toistaiseksi peruttu.

----------


## hmikko

IC2 952 oli tänään lähdössä Helsinkiä kohti Turun asemalta Edo 28601 edellä (kuva). Lähteminen tosin myöhästyi aikataulun mukaisesta klo 10.00:sta, ilmeisesti koska Rantarata ei ollut myöhästelyistä johtuen vapaa.

----------


## miika01

14.9.2013 veturit kartalla palvelu näytti, että p713 olisi ic78. En ollut näkemässä junaa joten en voi tietää, että oliko siinä ic vaunuja, mutta luulen, että ei, koska veturit kartalla palvelu näyttää aina välillä väärin.

----------


## miika01

Nyt on venjältä tulevissa malmi junissa ruvennu olemaan erillaisia vaunuja. Ei ole niitä uusia laatikoita niin paljoa vaan nyt on myös vanhoja ruostuneita venäläis vaunuja. :Eek:

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 17.8.

E-junissa on tänään pyörinyt Sm5-kalustosta ainakin #04, #22, #23, #24, #27.

----------


## vristo

18.8.

E-junassa havaittu Sm5-yksikkö (numeroa en nähnyt). Näinhän aikataulun mukaisesti pitää toki ollakin näin sunnuntaisin, mutta on mukavaa havaita matalaa lähijunakalustoa uusilla linjoilla.

----------


## aki

> 18.8.
> 
> E-junassa havaittu Sm5-yksikkö (numeroa en nähnyt). Näinhän aikataulun mukaisesti pitää toki ollakin näin sunnuntaisin, mutta on mukavaa havaita matalaa lähijunakalustoa uusilla linjoilla.


Periaateessahan flirttejä riittäisi E-juniin myös arkisin päivällä kun M-junia ajetaan aamuruuhkan jälkeen vain yhdellä yksiköllä. Eikö siis E-junissa voisi olla vaikka joka toinen lähtö matalalattiainen Sm5 arkisin klo 9-14 välillä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaateessahan flirttejä riittäisi E-juniin myös arkisin päivällä kun M-junia ajetaan aamuruuhkan jälkeen vain yhdellä yksiköllä. Eikö siis E-junissa voisi olla vaikka joka toinen lähtö matalalattiainen Sm5 arkisin klo 9-14 välillä?


HSL:n hallituksen käsittelyssä on juuri VR:n kanssa tehdyn sopimuksen muuttaminen. Ilmeisesti kaluston käytöstä ja korvauksista on ollut aika isokin tulkintaerimielisyys (2 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa), joten tämä lienee jarruttanut asiaa. Nyt näyttäisi siltä, että HSL ensinnäkin pääsee tilaamaan myös Keravan ja Kirkkonummen liikenteen bruttoperiaatteella eli maksaa per juna eikä per matkustaja. Ja toiseksi näyttäisi siltä, että Sm5-junien maksimaalinen käyttö onnistuisi paremmin (joskin tekstissä ei näin suoraan sanota, vaan enemmän oma johtopäätös tuosta). Eli tosiaan voi olla, että jatkossa Sm5-junia ajetaan niin paljon kuin pystytään ja Sm1-junia niin vähän kuin pystytään, jolloin nuo päivällä seisovat Flirtit siis saavat käyttöä.

Negatiivisena asiana kylläkin HSL:n korvaus VR:lle nousee 2 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa, mikä aiotaan säästää pois karsimalla tarjontaa. Toivotaan siis, että lipputulot jatkossa nousevat (koska hyöty siitä tulee nyt yksin HSL:lle), jotta liikennettä voidaan lisätä takaisin.

----------


## Mika123

> Lauantai 17.8.
> 
> E-junissa on tänään pyörinyt Sm5-kalustosta ainakin #04, #22, #23, #24, #27.


Ainakin tuo #27 näkyi myös M-reitillä la, eli E:llä ja M:llä lienee viikonloppuisin yhteinen kalustokierto ainakin jossain määrin? Jos näin on, niin miksikäs tämä ei voisi toimia myöskin arkisin 9-14 välillä kuten aiemin oli puhetta? M:stä kun seisotetaan päivän ajaksi kuusi(?) runkoa pois aamuruuhkan jälkeen. Tuossa ajassa ehtisi ajamaan tämän ns. joka toisen lähdön periaatteella ainakin teoriassa neljä E-lähtöä.. 

Tosin kun E:n runkoja kasataan iltapäiväruuhkaan jälleen M:lle, niin se on sitten asia erikseen, onko vapaita raiteita Hki:ssä, oma järjenjuoksu ei juuri nyt riitä laskemaan sitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Ainakin tuo #27 näkyi myös M-reitillä la, eli E:llä ja M:llä lienee viikonloppuisin yhteinen kalustokierto ainakin jossain määrin?


Varmaan myös A:lla on yhteistä kiertoa E:n ja M:n kanssa?

----------


## Mika123

> Varmaan myös A:lla on yhteistä kiertoa E:n ja M:n kanssa?


Todennäköisesti, mutta suoraan E:stä A:han saattaa olla vähän hankalampaa, sillä saattaisi tulla aikamoista risteävää raiteenvaihtelua Hki:n päässä.. Eikös A lähde aika usein raiteilta 18-19 ja E 15-

----------


## tlajunen

> Todennäköisesti, mutta suoraan E:stä A:han saattaa olla vähän hankalampaa, sillä saattaisi tulla aikamoista risteävää raiteenvaihtelua Hki:n päässä.. Eikös A lähde aika usein raiteilta 18-19 ja E 15-


Yhtä hankalaa, sillä siellä missä raiteiden 16-19 liikenteellä on vaihtomahdollisuus Rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteille ja toisin päin, on nämä neljä raidetta yhdistynyt jo kahdeksi.

M- ja A- junilla taitaa olla yhteinen kierto ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, mutta erillinen ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## miika01

Kävin vilkasemassa ton museojunan joka meni kait nurmekseen. Kontiomäen asemalta sitä katselin. Hv3 955. Tapani Laaksomies tai joku sellainen tyyppi sen on kunnostanut ajokuntoon. Min itse näin Tapanin ja aika vanha mies kyllä oli. Siinä ne kävi kääntö pöydällä veturin kääntämässä kun oli tullut kajaanista päin ja oli lähtemässä vuokattiin päin. Siinä sitte kuski piippaili pillillä ja kertoi juttuja junasta. Kun tulin taas kotiin oli aika mainio savun haju. No, aika hieno kokemus nähdä arkisten sähkö junien keskellä vanha höyryveturi. :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

22.8.

Sm5 29 ilmeisesti testiajoissa, Mäntsälän kohdalla juuri nyt. Pysähtyi raiteelle 3 (ohittava raide pohjoiseen).

----------


## Bussipoika

27.8

Klo 8:01 Helsingistä lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin kahdella sm4 vaunuparilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

24.8.

IC 11 ajettiin tällaisella kalustolla. Vetureina Sr2 3206 ja 3211; kolme ensimmäistä vaunua oli pois käytöstä.

----------


## tlajunen

> 27.8
> 
> Klo 8:01 Helsingistä lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin kahdella sm4 vaunuparilla.


Pitäisi mennä kolmella Sm4:llä. Mihin lie yhden yksikön hukannut.

----------


## Mika123

> 27.8
> 
> Klo 8:01 Helsingistä lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin kahdella sm4 vaunuparilla.


Ei ole noita sm4:sia näkynyt Leppävaaran ja Vantaankosken kaupunkiradoilla enään vuosiin (edes poikkeustilanteissa), eli nuo sm4:t jääneet A/M-reiteillä jo historiaan?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei ole noita sm4:sia näkynyt Leppävaaran ja Vantaankosken kaupunkiradoilla enään vuosiin (edes poikkeustilanteissa), eli nuo sm4:t jääneet A/M-reiteillä jo historiaan?


Itse olen käsittänyt, että niiden kaikki varsinainen kierto on enää linjoilla R, H ja Z (ja aina Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti sekä Riihimäeltä Lahteen). Niille ne myös parhaiten soveltuvatkin, koska ovat 160 km/h kalustoa (ja Sm5:sia ei HSL-alueen ulkopuolella käytetä, kun ovat Junakaluston junia ja HSL-tunnuksissakin). Jos niitä K-linjalla vielä jossain vakiona on, poistunevat kunhan Sm5:sia saadaan vähän lisää. (Kuinkahan monta niitä on nyt toimitettu?)

----------


## aki

> Jos niitä K-linjalla vielä jossain vakiona on, poistunevat kunhan Sm5:sia saadaan vähän lisää. (Kuinkahan monta niitä on nyt toimitettu?)


Tällä hetkellä taitaa olla 28 käytössä, 29:s tullee liikenteeseen lähiaikoina.

----------


## joht. Nyman

28 tuli eilen N-junassa vastaan, joten liikenteessä se siis jo on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos niitä K-linjalla vielä jossain vakiona on, poistunevat kunhan Sm5:sia saadaan vähän lisää.


Ensimmäiset 10 Sm5:ttä poistivat Sm4:t jo HSL:n liikennetilauksista, mutta VR korvaa niillä HSL:n tilaamaa Sm1-Sm2 -kalustoa joissakin sellaisissa junissa, joissa VR saa tuotannollista etua HRZ-junien ja Keravan kaupunkiradan kalustokiertojen yhdistämisestä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Itse olen käsittänyt, että niiden kaikki varsinainen kierto on enää linjoilla R, H ja Z (ja aina Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti sekä Riihimäeltä Lahteen). Niille ne myös parhaiten soveltuvatkin, koska ovat 160 km/h kalustoa (ja Sm5:sia ei HSL-alueen ulkopuolella käytetä, kun ovat Junakaluston junia ja HSL-tunnuksissakin). Jos niitä K-linjalla vielä jossain vakiona on, poistunevat kunhan Sm5:sia saadaan vähän lisää. (Kuinkahan monta niitä on nyt toimitettu?)


Iltapäiväruuhkassa kulkee, kuten edellisenkin talviliikenteen aikana, kaksi paria I-junia Sm4:illa, ovat kaksiyksikköisiä. Lisäksi Sm4:ia ovat Kotkan satamaan ajavat junat ja onhan niitä viikonvaihteen yöliikenteessä yksi T-juna etelään päin.

----------


## aulis

Onko joku syy, minkä takia Sm4-junia ei käytetä viikonloppunakaan rantaradalla, vaikka niitä riittäisikin? Tai yöliikenteessä L- ja T-junilla?

----------


## JSL

Eikö se oo parempi että känniörvelöt yrjöö paalattaviin SM1-2 eikä uudempaan kalustoon?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onko joku syy, minkä takia Sm4-junia ei käytetä viikonloppunakaan rantaradalla, vaikka niitä riittäisikin? Tai yöliikenteessä L- ja T-junilla?


L-junilla syy on varmaankin sama kuin U-junilla: joillakin asemilla on matalat laiturit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:02 ----------




> Itse olen käsittänyt, että niiden kaikki varsinainen kierto on enää linjoilla R, H ja Z (ja aina Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan asti sekä Riihimäeltä Lahteen). Niille ne myös parhaiten soveltuvatkin, koska ovat 160 km/h kalustoa (ja Sm5:sia ei HSL-alueen ulkopuolella käytetä, kun ovat Junakaluston junia ja HSL-tunnuksissakin). Jos niitä K-linjalla vielä jossain vakiona on, poistunevat kunhan Sm5:sia saadaan vähän lisää. (Kuinkahan monta niitä on nyt toimitettu?)


Kyllä itse olen ainakin nähnyt joskus muinoin Flirtin Z-junalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> L-junilla syy on varmaankin sama kuin U-junilla: joillakin asemilla on matalat laiturit.


Mikä syy se on? Sm4:n lattia on samalla korkeudella kuin Sm1/2-junien rappusten alin askelma, eli 55 senttiä kiskonpinnasta.

Muistaakseni tljanunen kertoi joskus Sm4:sten probleemista kaarreasemilla, kuten Käpylässä ja Koivuhovissa, joten jos tlajunen on linjoilla, oleppa hyvä ja kerro virkistä muistiani.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä itse olen ainakin nähnyt joskus muinoin Flirtin Z-junalla.


Tarkoitukseni ei ollut sanoa, että Sm5:siä ei ole kertaakaan millään HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle menevällä linjalla käytetty. On tosiaan olemassa poikkeuksia, mutta olen käsittänyt että lähinnä koeajotarpeiden takia. Voi olla, että joitakin muitakin poikkeussyitä on ollut. Mitään sopimusta niiden säännöllisestä käytöstä (tai edes poikkeuskäytöstä) RHZ- ja vastaavilla linjoilla ei käsittääkseni ole.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitään sopimusta niiden säännöllisestä käytöstä (tai edes poikkeuskäytöstä) RHZ- ja vastaavilla linjoilla ei käsittääkseni ole.


Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin HSL ja VR olivat kyllä sopineet asiasta, että Z-junissa käytettiin flirt-yksiköitä useampanakin kertana.

----------


## aki

> Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin HSL ja VR olivat kyllä sopineet asiasta, että Z-junissa käytettiin flirt-yksiköitä useampanakin kertana.


Tuolloin kyseessä oli juuri ne kerrat joilla testattiin junien max. Nopeutta. Elmo tarkoittanee ettei flirteillä ole näitä muutamaa Z-linjan testikertaa lukuunottamatta sovittu käytöstä HSL-alueen ylittävästä liikenteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo tarkoittanee ettei flirteillä ole näitä muutamaa Z-linjan testikertaa lukuunottamatta sovittu käytöstä HSL-alueen ylittävästä liikenteestä.


Jep. Eli että vaikka VR:llä ilmaantuisi jokin kalustovaje tai muu tarve Sm4-linjoille, ei siihen tuosta vain voi Sm5:tä laittaa, vaikka sellainen sattuisi olemaan vapaana.

----------


## tohpeeri

Onko kukaan kuullut sellaista, että Kotkan radalla olisi palattu Sm1-2-kalustoon, mistä matkustajat ovat hyvin närkästyneitä? Näin ainakin jokin paikallinen sanomalehti on väittänyt ja VR on asian varmistanut. Sm4:ssa on enemmän tilaa joten sitä tarvitaan tiedon mukaan Riihimäen ja Lahden juniin; en ole kyllä tähän mennessä nähnyt ainakaan yhtään "uutta" kahdella yksiköllä ajettavaa Z-junavuoroa. Ja Riksun vuoroista on tähänkin asti useimmat ajettu Sm4:llä ja arkena kahdella yksiköllä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onko kukaan kuullut sellaista, että Kotkan radalla olisi palattu Sm1-2-kalustoon? Näin ainakin jokin paikallinen sanomalehti on väittänyt ja VR on asian varmistanut.


Joonas Pion ottamissa, vähän aikaa sitten ilmestyneissä kuvissa näkyy ainakin sm1/2 juna Kotkassa...

----------


## Karosa

> Onko kukaan kuullut sellaista, että Kotkan radalla olisi palattu Sm1-2-kalustoon


Joo, ne on Kotkan radalla sen takia kun Sm4:silla on peruskorjaukset käynnissä Hyvinkään konepajalla, sen takia niitä ei riitä Kotkaan.

Tässä esimerkiksi Joonas Pion kuva Sm2:sta Kotkasta:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...3/DSC_0022.JPG

----------


## TKoskinen

Viime sunnuntaina jokainen Kotkan taajis oli Sm2:lla.

----------


## Tonxhu

Perjantaina 30.8 oli Helsingistä klo 8.01 lähtenyt K-juna ajettu sm4 6313:lla ja 6312:lla.

----------


## LimoSWN

Eilen 30.8.13

Sm1 6x20 Linjalla U (KKN- HEL) 

Kauklahden jälkeen ilmeni ongelmia junassa virranotossa, joten vuoro jouduttiin ajamaan alennetulla nopeudella aikataulusta jäätiin 5 min saavuttaesssa HEL.

----------


## Nak

Tänään aamupäivällä pääsin 10.49 Keskustasta lähteneellä E-junalla Sm5 #05:n kyydillä  :Smile:  Voi pojat mitä luksusta se oli  :Wink:  
Tuomarilan asemalle päästyäni, n. 11.15-11.20 aseman ohitti Turkuun menevä juna perässään EDO. Mikäli näin oikein se oli numeroltaan #28602

----------


## LimoSWN

3.9.12

hel - kkn 
sm 2 6x66 ( vielä uusilla siisteillä penkeillä )

----------


## Tonxhu

5.9 aamuruuhkassa hajosi joko H, tai R -juna Keravalle, minkä seurauksena siirrettiin kyseisen junan matkustajat Keravalta klo 8.05 lähtevään K -junaan, mikä sitten olikin niin täpösen täynnä että kummatkin yksiköt olivat täydessä seisomalastissa.

----------


## Bussipoika

6.9

U-juna 15:37 (HEL-KKN) ajettiin vain yhdellä sm1-yksiköllä.

----------


## Mika123

Ma 9.9

20:34 Hki:stä lähtenyt M-juna pysähteli ja hidasteli paljon ja jäi yhteensä noin 15-20 minuuttia aikataulusta jälkeen edellä madelleen työkoneen vuoksi, jonka päämäärä konnarin/kuljettajan kuulutuksen mukaan oli Vantaankoskella. Mitäköhän kyseinen kone siellä tehnyt? mielestäni tuo kesän ratakorjausprosessikin saatiin päätökseen?

----------


## aki

> Ma 9.9
> 
> 20:34 Hki:stä lähtenyt M-juna pysähteli ja hidasteli paljon ja jäi yhteensä noin 15-20 minuuttia aikataulusta jälkeen edellä madelleen työkoneen vuoksi, jonka päämäärä konnarin/kuljettajan kuulutuksen mukaan oli Vantaankoskella. Mitäköhän kyseinen kone siellä tehnyt? mielestäni tuo kesän ratakorjausprosessikin saatiin päätökseen?


Kehäratahan jatkuu Vantaankoskelta Kivistön suuntaan. Siellä Kehä III:n ylittävällä sillalla on jo ratatyöt menossa joten eiköhän se sinne ollut matkalla.

----------


## jodo

> Kehäratahan jatkuu Vantaankoskelta Kivistön suuntaan. Siellä Kehä III:n ylittävällä sillalla on jo ratatyöt menossa joten eiköhän se sinne ollut matkalla.


Samoin toisessa päässä, eli Havukoskella, sillalla havaittu TUKEkone eilen illalla kahdeksan maissa.

----------


## LimoSWN

19.9 leppävaara 15.32
uusi sm5 #30 ohitti dv 12 vetämänä kohti ilmalaa

----------


## JSL

Pernon telakan rata saa osin betonipöllit ja vähintään 43kg kiskot. Viime perjantaiaamuna oli ilmestynyt pöllejä Ihalantien varteen Ihalan liittymän vieressä olevan ylikäytävän nurkille. Viikonlopun ja tämän viikon aikana ylikäytävän molemmin puolin sekä jonkin matkaa telakalle päin on remonttia tehty eli radan 1974 jälkeen rakennetulla osuudella. Vanhalla pätkällä ei mitään vielä tapahtunut. En tiedä, onko alkupätkän omistaja Turun kaupunki ja uudemman osan telakka. LiVi:n rata ei ainakaan ole, mutta pohdin vaihtoehtoa jos telakka korjaa vaan oman osuutensa. Mene ja tiedä.. Destian ukkoja ainakin paikalla mutta en ole ehtinyt kysymään. Pernontien sillan jälkeisellä osallahan on ollutkin penkan osittaista raukeamista.

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 2.10.

16.41 Z-juna ajettiin tänään Helsingin kirjavalla vararungolla.

----------


## Toni Lassila

> Keskiviikko 2.10.
> 
> 16.41 Z-juna ajettiin tänään Helsingin kirjavalla vararungolla.


No jopas on luxuskalustoa. Oikeen ykkösluokka ja ravintolakin, mutta mahtoiko se olla auki? Penkitkin olivat kunnolliset lähijuniin verrattuna, tosin vanhoja sinisten jakkaroita on vain Ei:n lämpöpäässä. Kyllä Ex toki voittaa lähijunakaluston myös, Ehft/Chfty/Ehf nyt vain niukasti, samoin Ei:n sähköpää.

----------


## tlajunen

> Oikeen ykkösluokka ja ravintolakin, mutta mahtoiko se olla auki?


Melkoisella varmuudella ei. Sillä jos jostain ihmeellisestä syystä olisi päätetty, että Z-junan palveluihin tällä vuorolla kuuluisi ravintolavaunupalvelut, niin vielä olisi jollain ilveellä pitänyt löytää vaunuun henkilökuntaa tiskin taakse.

----------


## Karosa

> 16.41 Z-juna ajettiin tänään Helsingin kirjavalla vararungolla.


Myös paluujuna Z 232 ajettiin samalla rungolla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Edo 28603 nähty tänään IC2 949:n perässä Salossa. Niitä siis nyt on jo kolme liikenteessä.

----------


## TEP70

> Edo 28603 nähty tänään IC2 949:n perässä Salossa. Niitä siis nyt on jo kolme liikenteessä.


Neljä oli liikenteessä jo elokuun puolivälissä (28601-28604).

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Jollakin valopää-junamatkustajalla sitä onkin todella konkreettisesti syttynyt varsinainen järjen liekin leimahdus:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2013...76192_uu.shtml

----------


## aki

7.10

M-junalla oli aamulla myöhästymisiä kun jokin A -tai M-juna oli hajonnut Pasilan asemalle. Kun odotin junaa Myyrmäessä Helsinkiin päin, niin 6.47 saapuva juna oli peruttu ja 6.57 junan uusi lähtöaika oli 7.03. Tuota lähtöaikaa siirrettiin jatkuvasti eteenpäin, 04..05..06 ja lopulta 7.09. Oikeasti siis tuo koko 6.57 vuoro peruttiin ja 7.07 saapui 2 min. myöhässä. Jostain syystä klo 7.01 ajoi kahden yksikön Sm5 tyhjänä aseman ohi kohti Helsinkiä. Vantaankosken suuntaan junia meni Myyrmäen kohdalla 5 min. välein klo 6.51, 6.56, 7.01 ja tämän jälkeen normaalein välein.

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 14.10.

Haarajoella turvalaite rikki, kaikki oikoradan junat ajetaan Riihimäen kautta, Z-junat pysähtymättä Kerava-Riihimäki-Lahti, eli Z-junat pysähtyy Keravalla, ja seuraavan kerran Lahdessa. Kerava-Haarajoki-Mäntsälä-Lahti väli korvataan busseilla.

----------


## JSL

http://vaunut.org/kuva/87131 
Kellään tietoa, tuliko toi Seepra Kontiomäen suunnasta Joeniin ajamalla?

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 17.10.

Keravalla vaihdevika, N-junat pysähtymättä Tikkurila-Kerava, takaisinpäin pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla
eilen:

lisäksi eiliselle: S 7:aa ei saatu jaettua kahteen osaan, S7 ajettiin kahdella rungolla Joensuuhun. S 75:n peruttiin, matkustajat IC 77:lla, kaikki eivät mahtuneet kyytiin, ajettiin lisäksi P 1075 Kv-Kuo, kalustona 231:stä tulevat Eil-vaunut


kulussa oli IC 1060 Tpe-Hki erikoisella kalustolla, Edo (suljettuna)+Edfs+Edm (hytit suljettu)+Ex), syynä S60:n myöhästyminen 100min vaihdevian vuoksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> http://vaunut.org/kuva/87131 
> Kellään tietoa, tuliko toi Seepra Kontiomäen suunnasta Joeniin ajamalla?


Ainakin jollain kohtaa matkaa Seepra on havaittu Veturit kartalla -palvelun mukaan hinauksessa. Todennäköisesti siis tullut koko matkan näin.

----------


## JSL

> Ainakin jollain kohtaa matkaa Seepra on havaittu Veturit kartalla -palvelun mukaan hinauksessa. Todennäköisesti siis tullut koko matkan näin.


Juu selvä kiitoksia. Vaan pisti miettimään onkohan ne polttaneet karstoja matkalla mutta ei niin ei  :Smile:

----------


## Mika123

Tänään 22.10 M-reitillä liikkui yksi kolmen yksikön sm1/sm2. Ajoi ainakin ruuhkalähdöt 14:34, 15:34 jne. Helsingistä.

----------


## TEP70

> Ainakin jollain kohtaa matkaa Seepra on havaittu Veturit kartalla -palvelun mukaan hinauksessa. Todennäköisesti siis tullut koko matkan näin.


Aika usein minusta käy niin, ettei hinauksessa oleva veturi näy kartalla laisinkaan. Poikkeuksiakin on kyllä omiinkin silmiin osunut.

----------


## tlajunen

> Aika usein minusta käy niin, ettei hinauksessa oleva veturi näy kartalla laisinkaan. Poikkeuksiakin on kyllä omiinkin silmiin osunut.


Riippuen vähän kalustosta, niin usein hinauksessa olevan kaluston akkukytkin avataan, jolloin vekottimesta häviää kaikki sähköt. Näin ollen ei paikanninkaan toimi.

----------


## Carrusfani

Edo 28608 havaittu IC 953:n perässä Tuomarilassa 20.10.

----------


## TEP70

> Edo 28608 havaittu IC 953:n perässä Tuomarilassa 20.10.


Ja Edo 28610 IC2 109/114:ssä 27.10. eli nyt niitä on kai jo kymmenen liikennekelpoisena.

----------


## petro

"_LiVi: Lähijunien lipunmyyntiosasto pysähtyy jatkossa laiturin keskikohdalle. http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...13_lipunmyynti_"

Käytännössä tuo näyttää tarkoittavan sitä, että junat eivät pysähdy laiturikatoksen kohdalla, esim. Huopalahdessa muutokset on jo tehty.

----------


## Mika123

M-junat pysähtyvät tämän uudistuksen myötä vähän tyhmästi. Varsinkin kahdella yksiköllä ajettaessa junat pysähtyvät asemilla laiturien etupäässä. Esimerkiksi Huopalahdessa koko tuplaflirtti ajaa katoksen ja "bussiportaiden" ohi, sama juttu Pasilassa, koko pötkö pysähtyy vasta rullaportaiden jälkeen

----------


## Joonas Pio

VR on lisännyt kalustoonsa huomiovärityksiä, joista löytyy esimerkiksi tämä kuvasarja vaunut.org-sivustolta. Kuten sielläkin on kommentoitu, on värityksen toteutus mielestäni hirveä. Tietääkö joku kuinka laajasti näitä on tarkoitus kalustoon teippailla, ja ovatko väliaikaisia vai pysyviä?

----------


## TEP70

Edo-liikenne Lappeenrantaan alkoi sunnuntaina 27.10., mutta vielä odotellaan ensimmäistä Edon johdolla lähtevää junaa IC2 114. Sunnuntaina junassa oli veturina Sr2 3244, jossa ei ollut Edo-ohjauslaitteita. Maanantaina ja tiistaina veturissa oli varusteet, mutta nähtävästi kuljettajilla ei ollut vielä Edo-pätevyyttä. Kaikkina kolmena päivänä veturi siis kierrätettiin rungon toiseen päähän ja paluumatkalle päästiin lähtemään reilusti myöhässä. Saas nähdä, kuinka tänään käy.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsinki 30.10.2013

Sm5 #30 liikkui M-junassa (lähtö Hki C 17:24).

----------


## JT

> Helsinki 30.10.2013
> 
> Sm5 #30 liikkui M-junassa (lähtö Hki C 17:24).


Matkustettu myös eilen 29.10. A-junassa lähdöllä 15.39 Helsingistä.

----------


## Mika123

31.10

M-reitillä liikkui Sm5, jonka etu- ja sivukilvissä luki "M Myyrmäki Myrbacka" Etukilvessä oli normaali oranssi neliö jonka sisällä M tietenkin, mutta Vantaankoski-Vandaforsen tilalla Myyrmäki-Myrbacka. Luulisin, että kyseessä on #07 (numeroa en nähnyt hämärän vuoksi), koska se kulki viime viikolla myös kilvillä "M Huopalahti-Hoplax"

----------


## Compact

> 31.10
> 
> M-reitillä liikkui Sm5, jonka etu- ja sivukilvissä luki "M Myyrmäki Myrbacka" Etukilvessä oli normaali oranssi neliö jonka sisällä M tietenkin, mutta Vantaankoski-Vandaforsen tilalla Myyrmäki-Myrbacka. Luulisin, että kyseessä on #07 (numeroa en nähnyt hämärän vuoksi), koska se kulki viime viikolla myös kilvillä "M Huopalahti-Hoplax"


Alkuviikolla eräs tuttu matkusti N-junalla, jonka määränpääteksti oli "Rekola".

----------


## Karosa

> Alkuviikolla eräs tuttu matkusti N-junalla, jonka määränpääteksti oli "Rekola".


Kuten tässä myös M-juna jonka määränpäänä Huopalahti..
http://vaunut.org/kuva/87455?a=1

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 1.11.

IC 85 Helsinki-Jyväskylä kokoonpanossa Edo 28604.

----------


## TEP70

> Perjantai 1.11.
> 
> IC 85 Helsinki-Jyväskylä kokoonpanossa Edo 28604.


Oliko tässä erikoista se, että yleensä 85:ssä ei ole Edoa vai numero? Vaunut 28601-28610 ovat jo (ainakin) liikenteessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:38 ----------




> Edo-liikenne Lappeenrantaan alkoi sunnuntaina 27.10., mutta vielä odotellaan ensimmäistä Edon johdolla lähtevää junaa IC2 114. Sunnuntaina junassa oli veturina Sr2 3244, jossa ei ollut Edo-ohjauslaitteita. Maanantaina ja tiistaina veturissa oli varusteet, mutta nähtävästi kuljettajilla ei ollut vielä Edo-pätevyyttä. Kaikkina kolmena päivänä veturi siis kierrätettiin rungon toiseen päähän ja paluumatkalle päästiin lähtemään reilusti myöhässä. Saas nähdä, kuinka tänään käy.


Lappeenrannan ensimmäiseksi Edosta ajetuksi junaksi pääsi keskiviikon 30.10. IC2 114 (Edo 28603).

----------


## aki

5.11

M-linjalla oli aamu -ja iltaruuhkassa 3-yksikköinen Sm1/2-runko.

----------


## Mika123

> 5.11
> 
> M-linjalla oli aamu -ja iltaruuhkassa 3-yksikköinen Sm1/2-runko.


Joo niitä on ruvennut näkymään aina vähä väliin siitä lähtien, kun rantaradalle ruvettiin siirtämään M:n ruuhkaflirttejä. Liittyisiköhän jotenkin siihen

----------


## jodo

> Joo niitä on ruvennut näkymään aina vähä väliin siitä lähtien, kun rantaradalle ruvettiin siirtämään M:n ruuhkaflirttejä. Liittyisiköhän jotenkin siihen


M-juna pitäisi silti hoitaa flirteillä, mutta varakalustoahan nuo vanhat Sm:t siellä on.

----------


## LimoSWN

7.Marraskuuta 2013

n. klo 14.40 DV12 2526 vetämänä Kauklahden ohitti SM5 #31, suuntaan Hel.

----------


## KriZuu

Iltalehti 11.11.
Suuronnettomuus lähellä: Pendolino törmäsi rekkaan Seinäjoella

----------


## Prompter

Z 230 ajetaan IC-rungolla. Näytöissä IC2 118 ja määränpäänä "Vararunko"   :Very Happy:

----------


## Miccoz

20.11.2013

U juna Leppävaarasta klo 11.29 Helsinkiin oli Flirtti jossa määränpääkyltissä luki U KILO, sisällä näytöt näyttivät vain kellonajan, päivämäärän ja lämpötilan.

----------


## Bussipoika

> 20.11.2013
> 
> U juna Leppävaarasta klo 11.29 Helsinkiin oli Flirtti jossa määränpääkyltissä luki U KILO, sisällä näytöt näyttivät vain kellonajan, päivämäärän ja lämpötilan.


Muutama viikko sitten huomasin U:lla olevalla flirtillä saman, mutta silloin kilvissä luki U KAUKLAHTI/KÖKLAX.

----------


## Mika123

Hieman poikkeaa junahavainnoista, mutta Malminkartanoon, Louhelaan ja Martinlaaksoon on asennettu näitä "Vantaankoski- raidenäyttöjä". Tietääkö kukaan millä aikataululla näitä saadaan lisää ja mihin kaikkialle niitä on tarkoitus laittaa?

----------


## aki

> Hieman poikkeaa junahavainnoista, mutta Malminkartanoon, Louhelaan ja Martinlaaksoon on asennettu näitä "Vantaankoski- raidenäyttöjä". Tietääkö kukaan millä aikataululla näitä saadaan lisää ja mihin kaikkialle niitä on tarkoitus laittaa?


Näiden lisäksi muitakin opasteita on uusittu. Ainakin Myyrmäestä ja Louhelasta löytyy uudet juna-asemasta kertovat opasteet joilla on korvattu vanhat VR-Myyrmäki ja VR-Louhela kyltit. Nämä ovat siis ne asemien ulkopuolella olevat kyltit. Uusi opaste on aiempaa suurempi ja siinä on Sm5:sta muistuttuva junan profiili jonka alla aseman nimi.

----------


## Mika123

> Näiden lisäksi muitakin opasteita on uusittu. Ainakin Myyrmäestä ja Louhelasta löytyy uudet juna-asemasta kertovat opasteet joilla on korvattu vanhat VR-Myyrmäki ja VR-Louhela kyltit. Nämä ovat siis ne asemien ulkopuolella olevat kyltit. Uusi opaste on aiempaa suurempi ja siinä on Sm5:sta muistuttuva junan profiili jonka alla aseman nimi.


Saman olen myös minä huomannut. Mietityttää vain, että miksi vasta nyt aletaan asentamaan noita moderneja "v-koski -näyttöjä".. tarkoitan siis, että miksei alunperinkin uudet perus siniset näytöt voineet olla tuollaisia. Joskus jostain kuulin, että kehäradan asemille tulisi nuo näytöt, tosin Tikkurilassa on ne perus siniset näytöt.. vai tuleeko nuo modernit vain Vantaankosken radalle

----------


## Karosa

> näitä "Vantaankoski- raidenäyttöjä"


Ei ne ole mitään "Vantaankoski- raidenäyttöjä", samoja näyttöjä ne on kun muuallakin, mutta softa on tehty vain toisen näköiseksi. Kouvolassa esimerkiksi myös on tämä käytössä.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Vanha havainto jo, mutta ti 19.11 näkyi Rovaniemellä P710:ssä poikkeuksellisesti IC-runko, joka oli "väärinpäin" (2-kerrosvaunut pohjoiseen päin). Veturina tunnistamaton Sr1. Myrsky varmaan oli sekoittanut runkokiertoja...

----------


## aki

10.12

Tänään vaihdettiin Huopalahden aseman laiturialueen vanhoja Adtranzin näyttötauluja uusiin ohuisiin näyttöihin. Infon esitystapa oli vielä sama kuin vanhoissa näytöissä, varmaan noiden info päivitetään lähiaikoina samanlaiseksi kuin Martinlaakson radan näyttöjen uusi esitystapa.

----------


## aki

Metro.fi on tehnyt jutun VR:n uudesta kokomainoslähijunasta. Ensimmäinen huonekaluliike ISKU:a mainostava Sm2-yksikkö tulee liikenteeseen lähipäivinä. Yksikkö näyttäisi kuvien perusteella olevan 6061/6261. Kaikenkaikkiaan mainosteipattuja lähijunia tulee liikenteeseen 10 kpl.

www.metro.fi

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 13.12.

Junaa korvaamassa välillä Espoo-Salo-Turku välillä oli ainakin: 

Åbergin Linja: UBI-313, CJE-211
Veolia Transport: CHL-577
P. Tyllilän Linja: RYM-379, AXG-923
Amper: JIJ-752
Suomen Turistiauto: OJS-812, 
Kesälahden Linja: LLR-623, EXZ-763
R. Lundström: UGF-400
Astor: VCZ-503
Wikström's Busstrafik: LLN-860

----------


## Huppu

16.12.2013 
Lähijuna K Helsingistä klo 16:31 ja Keravalta klo 17:15; Junavuoro ajettiin jostain syystä ("tekninen vika") vain Hiekkaharjuun asti, jossa se käytti sinne päättyvää keskimmäistä (ent. P-junan lähtölaituri, joka nykyään käyttämättä) raidetta nro 5. Pokkeusinfossa tämä vuoro ilmoitettu perutuksi, mutta näin asia oli siis vain välillä Hiekkaharju-Kerava-Hiekkaharju.

----------


## Prompter

17.12.

Sm2 6x61 (Isku-mainoksinen) juuri nyt K-junassa. On muuten siisti sisältäkin!

----------


## Compact

> 16.12.2013 
> Lähijuna K Helsingistä klo 16:31 ja Keravalta klo 17:15; Junavuoro ajettiin jostain syystä ("tekninen vika") vain Hiekkaharjuun asti, jossa se käytti sinne päättyvää keskimmäistä (ent. P-junan lähtölaituri, joka nykyään käyttämättä) raidetta nro 5. Pokkeusinfossa tämä vuoro ilmoitettu perutuksi, mutta näin asia oli siis vain välillä Hiekkaharju-Kerava-Hiekkaharju.


Melko usein, huomioitteni mukaan kolmesti viikon sisällä, noin yhden junavuoron eli yli 10 min myöhässä ollut Keravan K on käännetty takaisin Helsinkiin Hiekkaharjun Vitosella. Ne ovat palanneet kaupunkiin omalla viivallaan, eli vain Hiekkaharjun-Keravan-Helsingin väli on peruttu. Maallepäin mennessä siitä ei ole ollut sanottavaa haittaa, koska vuorohan on ollut jo sen perutun osuuden verran myöhässä. Seuraava K on lisäksi puskemassa jo perässä ja väki on vaihdettu siihen.

Hiekkaharjussa ei vain ole Vitosella raidenäyttöjä ja alakerran infotelkkarikaan ei osaa antaa Vitoselta lähtevälle junalle lähtöraidetta 5, vaan raidekohta on tyystin tyhjänä. Huulikuulutuksen olen kuullut, mutta etenkin näin pimeän aikaan ei tavan tallaaja älyä, että missä sellainen "raide viisi"  oikein on. Sehän on porrashuonerakennelman ja aivan turhan pantiksi jääneen katusillan päällä olevan sadekatoksen takana hyvässä piilossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 17.12.
> 
> Sm2 6x61 (Isku-mainoksinen) juuri nyt K-junassa. On muuten siisti sisältäkin!


Ja aamulla sama yksikkö liikkui E-reitillä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja aamulla sama yksikkö liikkui E-reitillä.


18.12.
Klo.15.07 U Helsingistä 
 15.58 KKirkkonummelta U vuoroa ajamassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> 18.12.
> Klo.15.07 U Helsingistä 
>  15.58 KKirkkonummelta U vuoroa ajamassa.


Käväisi päiväseltään Y:ssäkin, joten raaseporilaisetkin saivat sohvamaistiaisia.

----------


## Compact

> Melko usein


Taas tänään....

----------


## LimoSWN

25.12.13
Ilmalanvara ic2 964

----------


## Nak

Äsken Kauniaisten asemalla oli S tai U-junassa Reissumies mainokset. Ellen väärin nähnyr, junan numero oli 6x26?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Äsken Kauniaisten asemalla oli S tai U-junassa Reissumies mainokset. Ellen väärin nähnyr, junan numero oli 6x26?


Reissumies-mainokset omaavan Sm2:n numero on 6x56.

----------

